# I hate you!!!!!!!!!!!! UPDATE



## Chrissy7411

Icaught FOB in bed with another girl!!! :cry::growlmad:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

WTF!!!!! ewhhh like ewh chrissy FUCK him seriously! i hope your okay like seriously love :flow:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww I'm sorry! What an asshole :growlmad: 
:hugs::hugs: x


----------



## lb

He's SUCH an asshole! I'm so sorry that he's like this. You and Jace deserve SO MUCH BETTER.


----------



## heather92

Whaaaat!? I'm so sorry, Chrissy! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## merakola

I dont come on much anymore but I saw your status on fb and had to check to see if you were ok :( . 

Ugh thats just disgusting, Im soooo sorry you had to see that.
Just know you have seen his true colors and he doesnt deserve you or your little (absolutely adorable) little guy. He will soon realize what huge mistake he made. Just disgusting :growlmad::gun::gun: Here for you hun :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Strawberrymum

thats so awful hope your ok!


----------



## rainbows_x

What a vile excuse for a human being.

:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Vile! he WILL regret this . i cant belive this.
i know FOB is sleeping with others but to walk in. i'd die:nope::cry:
hope your ok love


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh my god Chrissy, seriously hes a piece of SHIT. The biggest piece of dirt to walk this earth are the ones who do shit like that.. Yuck.. I'm so sorry, just remember that youre sooo much better then that, and then him!! Youre a beautiful, strong, amazing momma and Jace is lucky to have you!


----------



## bumpy_j

what a cnut!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Julymom2be

Awe!:nope: Chrissy your a strong women and a great mother to Jace. You deserve so much better. 
Here for you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Are you fucking kidding me? What the fuck. :grr:

I'm sorry, Chrissy... :nope: :hugs:


----------



## krys

I saw on Facebook.... I'm so so sorry. He is such a piece if shit. I can't even imagine having to see that :(


----------



## emmylou92

Chrissy, darling he aint worth crying over. :hugs: I cant believe Jace is 2 months old!!


----------



## cabbagebaby

aww hun i hope your ok what a prick !! :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

Ugh :nope: what an ASSHOLE!

Sorry to hear that Chrissy!


----------



## sequeena

I am so sorry chrissy!!! :growlmad:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

saw this on fb :hugs: so sorry


----------



## Chrissy7411

Thanks everyone. And he had NOTHING to say. Even after I sent him a text all he said was "ok." like WTF. :nope:


----------



## x__amour

If you don't want to talk about what happened it's okay but... What happened? :nope: :hugs:


----------



## JadeBaby75

So sorry you have to go through this :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Well, I had invited him to go to the museum with us to just hang out and spend some time with Jace. He said okay. Well I never heard anything back and I needed to go by to get the stroller anyway so I stopped by and knocked on the door. his friends answered the door and they where acting really weird. So I asked if Freddy was home because I was going to see if he wanted to go still and to help me carry the stroller. They said they didn't know. So I walked into his room and him and a girl where under the covers extrememly close. I stood there for a few seconds and then walked away. He didn't say a thing. He came out and as I left I said "fuck you."

I later texted him saying something like:
"I fucking hate you. So spending time with some girl is more important than spending time with your SON!?!? you've broken my heart over and over and let down Jace over and over. You're a piece of shit. I'm done crying over you." He said "ok."

And we haven't spoken. :/


----------



## krys

I can't believe all he said was ok?!?!?! What an asshole.


----------



## MommyGrim

=/ I know you don't really know me but that is just....horrible. I can't even imagine what you are going though. I hope that you and Jace are doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

Awe I'm so so sorry Chrissy!! It's one thing to hear about it. But to actually see it... awe :( I'm so sorry!! What a jerk! Please Chrissy, stay strong and dont ever give in and settle for him ever again no matter how much he tries! Show him what he is missing and show him how strong you can be , dont let him see you hurt. Be strongfor Jace. Even though its hard, have faith and find something to take your mind off things, get out the house do something or even just go on a walk , you and Jace or you two walk to the store or something. Again, I'm so sorry this is happening to you. I'm here if you need anything<3:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss_d

What a idiot. His priorities are wrong!! Hugs to u xx


----------



## Chrissy7411

:wacko:

conversation between a mutual friend. 


8 hours agoChrissy Wagner
did you fucking know about the girl freddys been "with"???? why wouldnt anyone tell me?! i had to see them in bed together with my own eyes..

43 minutes agoDanny Foster
im sorry
i heard about that
i didnt know you didnt know
but even if i did i dont even have a phone
even so, he feels really bad, i had a good talk with him tonight

42 minutes agoChrissy Wagner
Yeah I looked like an idiot...

41 minutes agoDanny Foster
he feels really bad he does.
his words were

41 minutes agoChrissy Wagner
He should feel bad.

41 minutes agoDanny Foster
"i never ever wanted to hurt her... truth is i still love her with the very bottom of my soul"

41 minutes agoChrissy Wagner
He's gonna keep having her around though... So he doesn't feel that bad.

40 minutes agoDanny Foster
honestly i dont thing they are going to last very long

40 minutes agoDanny Foster
think*

40 minutes agoChrissy Wagner
You don't do that to someone you love... 

40 minutes agoDanny Foster
he doesn't want anything bad between yall
he seemed a little confused, he said something about you talking to other guys and whatever

39 minutes agoChrissy Wagner
I'll be civil for jace. But fuck him, I will not be weak. I don't deserve that shit.

38 minutes agoDanny Foster
i agree. but he doesnt just want civil, i completly believe that it wont take long for him to see that he messed up pretty bad
i know he wants a good strong relationship with you
im not too sure on what type of relationship though 

36 minutes agoChrissy Wagner
I've done nothing wrong, vie been faithful and so what I talked to guys, he had a girl in his bed and they've probably had sex. I am NOT that bad guy, ive done nothing wrong.

36 minutes agoDanny Foster
i gotta go to bed for now, busy day tomorrow but after talking to him a lot tonight i figured i might come talk to you for a bit, because i love you and everything, youre a great friend. and i want to see you and freddy happy again.
and im sure he wants to have a sit down talk with you, maybe just not quite yet

35 minutes agoChrissy Wagner
Idk what he wants anymore

35 minutes agoDanny Foster
good night chrissy, and best of luck
ill talk to you tomorrow if i get the chance 

34 minutes agoChrissy Wagner
He didn't even say anything to me and okay Danny thank you.

33 minutes agoDanny Foster
anytime gurl, youre among friends now and thats how we do with friends, no body is going to pick sides, we just all work together 
night

31 minutes agoChrissy Wagner
K I wish I could of found out differently...

29 minutes agoDanny Foster
yeah i understand, he should have told you and he knows that. its kinda similar to something that happened to me recently, we were robbed at gunpoint in the appartment a week ago, and we have been staying at freddys. i never told anyone but chris told his parents and now everyone knows and they are all mad at me for not telling them when i knew they were all worried about me.... okay so not allllllll that similar but yeah

26 minutes agoChrissy Wagner
Lol I see what you mean though. I'm incredibly hurt though. Like, actually seeing it... Just killed me. He's put me through so much.


----------



## Chrissy7411

The conversation is kinda everywhere but idk what to think...


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

Just like you said don't be weak. You're strong Chrissy and show him your better than that and that he can't do all that crap and get away with it. Don't let him walk all over you and keep you down. Be strong and show him that was the last time he will hurt you.


----------



## Bexxx

:nope:
What a jerk
:hugs:


----------



## Stargazer77

Ugh.

Why do teenage mothers get so much grief when its often the Fathers that have the most growing up to do.

Soz he is such a twat. :(


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs: What a complete scumbag... you deserve so much better than that!


----------



## lov3hat3

My mouth just honestly flew open, what a fucking tosser. I would have beaten his ass with a baseball bat if i were you. Honestly you can do soooooo much better :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Vile! he WILL regret this . i cant belive this.
> i know FOB is sleeping with others but to walk in. i'd die:nope::cry:
> hope your ok love

Ditto :nope: You poor thing, genuinely I feel so sad for you. And that conversation is BS, 'it wont last long' and 'it wont take him long to realise', what so you're meant to be sitting round waiting for him to wake up?! Fuck him you can do so much better :hugs: xxx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Iam so sorry chrissy. My hurt goes out to you. If you need someone to talk to, im here.


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: hun xxxx
What a prick! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lewsmom

im so sorry chick.. im new to this forum but i feel so devastated for you.. your head prob all over the place as it is through lack of sleep and just having a baby.. screw that *******.. you and your baby deserve better!! what goes around comes around,, SNM :).. chin up


----------



## AirForceWife7

I'm so sorry :hugs: You deserve so much better!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I'm so sorry Chrissy! Huge :hugs: 
You deserve much better than that asshole scumbag!


----------



## lauram_92

What the fuck? :|
Can't believe he did that!
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I can't stop crying. :(


----------



## amygwen

Has anything happened today??? I can't believe him though, honestly, it makes me so mad that he would do that to you!


----------



## aidensxmomma

:hugs: I'm so sorry, Chrissy. :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

amygwen said:


> Has anything happened today??? I can't believe him though, honestly, it makes me so mad that he would do that to you!

Sorta. He tried to say it wasn't what I thought. Basically he just lied more. 
And I'm pretty sure he was with her today because I tried calling a million times because there where things we needed to discuss regarding Jace. When he finally answered he was rushing the conversation and I started to cry and he didn't even care. :cry:

ETA: He WAS with her today. :nope:


----------



## Burchy314

He is such a prick! I am soooo so sorry you had to see that and that you have to deal with this! Stay strong girl. You are an amazing mother to Jace.


----------



## taylorxx

Omg... I don't think I've ever talked to you before but I am SO sorry.. The only good thing about this is that you now know who he really is, and he's a fucking pig :gun:. 

Please stay strong through this... he does NOT deserve your tears. You will find someone so much better. Keep your head up girl, stay strong for baby Jace. Big big big :hugs: xx


----------



## Ashbwin

Chrissy7411 said:


> Well, I had invited him to go to the museum with us to just hang out and spend some time with Jace. He said okay. Well I never heard anything back and I needed to go by to get the stroller anyway so I stopped by and knocked on the door. his friends answered the door and they where acting really weird. So I asked if Freddy was home because I was going to see if he wanted to go still and to help me carry the stroller. They said they didn't know. So I walked into his room and him and a girl where under the covers extrememly close. I stood there for a few seconds and then walked away. He didn't say a thing. He came out and as I left I said "fuck you."
> 
> I later texted him saying something like:
> "I fucking hate you. So spending time with some girl is more important than spending time with your SON!?!? you've broken my heart over and over and let down Jace over and over. You're a piece of shit. I'm done crying over you." He said "ok."
> 
> And we haven't spoken. :/

What a horrible, pathetic, piece of shit he seems to be. Its bad enough to not care that you had to see that, but to be "ok" will picking a girl over his son!?!


----------



## nadinek

:hugs::hugs: darl your worth so much more than him! you deserve better. he's a pr*ck and you shouldnt waste another minute on him.


----------



## Mei190

Ugh as I said on FB he is not even worth the time of day. I am so sorry this happened to you Chrissy! Honestly, it's hard now but you deserve so much better. 

:hugs:


----------



## lewsmom

when he does come crawling back (which he will btw) then u just give him the 'ok' text when he sez sorry n blah blah then show him u dont need shit like tht in ur life.. i was only 16 when i was pregnant with my son and you can do it.. sure its hard but u dont need a man no sorry boy thts gunna give u bull shit like tht beaut xx


----------



## EllaAndLyla

What a complete asshole! 
You and your gorgeous son deserve BETTER than that!!!! 
If it was me, I wouldn't even shout at him its not worth it, I would leave/kick him out and never ever speak with him again! Ohh and I would also DRAG the bitch out naked by her hair and make her walk home with no clothes!! 

Really hope your okay hun, thats the worst situation and I know we are all from different parts of the world and dont really 'know' eachother but we are here for you! xxxx


----------



## lewsmom

Wss :) ^^^


----------



## smitsusan5

chrissy im so sorry your going through this. but i am begging you do not take him back. you deserve so much better. let him come begging which he will. and he will say all the bullshit like he is sorry and it wont happen again but its lies. once a cheater always a cheater. i took FOB back last year after he cheated because he seemed genuinley sorry. well at 23 weeks pregnant he goes on holiday and sleeps with a girl and i find out there was another one last year. men are cowards, no not men boys. you have jace and you need to stay strong for him, i know the pain your going through but please trust me, 2 weeks ago i was a mess with my FOB now im feeling stronger everyday, on my own. people said it to me and i didnt believe them but it honestly does get easier. my heart and prayers go out to you and jace. i just hope your doing okay:flow: xx


----------



## cammy

omg wow, my hate for him ha just tripled. What an asshole, he is sooooooo not worth your tears hun.


----------



## Chrissy7411

I just made a huge mistake...


----------



## Burchy314

What happend Chrissy!? :hugs:


----------



## AirForceWife7

what happened hun? x


----------



## rainbows_x

What's happened? :hugs: xxx


----------



## x__amour

What happened love? :hugs:


----------



## abbSTAR

What's happened chick? Big hugs :hug: you don't deserve all this! <3


----------



## cabbagebaby

Aww Hun What happened ? Dont Let Him Carry On Treating You Like shit You And Jace Deserve So Much Better Than That I've Kinda Gone Through The Same Thing And He Will Keep Letting You Down I Know Its Hard But You Just Got To Focus On Jace He Will Help You Through It I Hope Things Get Better Soon :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Well... We did something. Because I thought he would love me more, I thought he would want me back. He kept saying he loved me and he's still saying it but he won't be with me...

I can't believe I sunk so low... I don't know what's wrong with me. I'm usually a strong person, but I've been so depressed, even before we broke up, and now, I don't know how to feel. I'm so confused. This isn't me.


----------



## x__amour

Text me if you want to talk, Chrissy. :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

Ohhh Chrissy :hugs:

He's an asshole, like really :nope: 

If I were you, as hard as it may be, I would cut all ties with him. The only thing you and him need to have in common or talk about is Jace, other than that.. I think he's a complete dickhead.


----------



## heather92

What Amy said... :hugs: I'm so sorry, Chrissy. :(


----------



## Burchy314

I agree with Amy. I am so sorry Chrissy :hugs: you don't deserve this.


----------



## cabbagebaby

i agree with amy :hugs: he's not worth your time or your love


----------



## Bexxx

WSS^^
Sorry :(
:hugs:


----------



## stephx

:hugs: be strong hun xx


----------



## sam_mumtobe

ASSHOLE!! you deserve so much better!! x


----------



## cammy

completely agree with what amy said. He is an asshole and you really do deserve better. You need to be strong. If you le him back in thats only giving him the chance to hurt you even more. Your baby is still so young, you need to spend this time with Jace, not being kicked around by this guy who says he loves you.


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm so hurt and PISSED! I'm DONE with him. 

He's going to lose EVERYTHING.


----------



## cammy

I'm gald to hear that. Not only do you deserve better but so does your son. Stay strong :D


----------



## rjb

never spoken to you, but if you ever need to pm me, i know what you're going through in a way, and i know how hard it is to walk away for me, so if it is for you, i can understand


----------



## Chrissy7411

*Major update.*

Excuse any type os lol.

So real quick I'll explain what happened. Well as most of you may know I have a crush on my ex roommate "boyfriend" and we have become good friends since we are both going through a hard time. Well anyway a few nights ago she was being a total bitch to him for no reason and before that she punched the window or something and he helped her and she was still treating him like crap. So he reported it to the apartment office and basically FOB and his roommate lost the apartment AND FOB lost his job because of some kind of misunderstanding. So basically FOB lost everything. And I knew it would happen. All they would do was party. So anyway he called me to tell me and he said he woukd give me his entire check, for Jace, which is good. But then a little later we texted and this was the convo...

*Him: I fucked up and I know I did

Me: Ha yeah but you did what you wanted. It's your life so do whatever makes you happy I guess. What're you doing? Are you still at the apartment?

Him: just cleaning and bleaching getting ready for everything throwing away all my shit thinking of going straight edge for a while I've lived to fast for to long. This is going to be a huge change for me and I know it's bad timing but I was kinda thinking about making you mine again.. No joke...

Me: Well good. Lol I need to see that you're different first. If you really want me back prove it. What makes you want me know anyway?

Him: Cuz I know if I'm with you I won't fuck up I know it sounds bad but at least when we were together I was happy, all I am now I depressed.

Him: I shouldn't of said any of that damn I feel stupid.

Me: i love you and of course I want top be with you, but I don't trust you. You've got to earn my trust. If you really want me back then you know what you gotta do. No excises. Be a man about it. If you don't want me bad enough then do whatever you want. It's your call.

Him: I will try and do everything I can.

Me: I hope you don't let me down.

Him: me too.*


Ugh. So when he loses everything he wants me back? WTF. I tried to handle it the best I could. No way am I getting back with him anytime soon but IF he changes then I will THINK about it. But of course I want to be 100% sure he's ready and different. And who knows how long that'll take and I'll even take him back by then. But yeah just wanted to update y'all... He's already crawly back. :roll:


----------



## lewsmom

urghh sorryhun but he aint sorry hes just sorry he got caught u prob wudnt have known nothing if u didnt catch him.. if he was so happy why did he stray? honestly chick u are worth so much more than him... hugsss xxx


----------



## Miss_d

tbh i think hes coming back to you cos hes fu**ed up elsewhere, if that didnt happen would he be "depressed" he would probably still be having a good time, i dont think his reasons are genuine, i am sorry and i hope i am wrong.


----------



## cammy

tbh I don't think he's coming back because he wants to I think he's coming back because he has nothing else. I would be EXTREMELY careful in your decisions. Hope everything works out.


----------



## smitsusan5

let him keep crawling until he is begging chrissy. he may change, but im not too sure. dont feel obliged to get back together with him just because of jace. he fucked up big time and id personally like to fly to texas and punch him for what he has done to you. you need to tell him straight what you want from him and put him in his place, i really want this to work out for you but i want you and jace to be happy. do whatever makes you happy and if you think having him back will end up hurting you again then you know what to do. feel free to pm me babe :flow:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I think yall are right! Sigh I'm so fed up with this but I can't just stop caring ya know


----------



## Burchy314

I agree with the other girls, I don't think his reasons are genuine. I know that is hard to hear, but Chris was the same way. We broke up, he lost EVERYTHING and then came crawling back...I took him back after 2 weeks and it just got worse. So please don't rush back into anything. Because I did, and then when we broke up again it was even harder and then he expected me to come crawling back and forgive him after 2 weeks and then when I didn't it just got worse. 

He may be able to change, if he really wants to. But give it time and stay strong Chrissy. I love you girl and I don't want to see you get hurt again. :hugs:


----------



## lewsmom

Chrissy7411 said:


> I think yall are right! Sigh I'm so fed up with this but I can't just stop caring ya know

aww hun course its hard to not care.. i mean u just had a baby and u loved him.. theres no shame in admitting u still have feelings for the guy.. hes clearly now and will be for a long time a part of your life.. but that doesnt mean u have to make urself a doormat.. we only know what you tell us and its easy for all us girlies to sit here and say hes this and that cuz we're not emotionally involved.. but u can get through this with or with out him.. im sure i speak for most of the other girls when i say we r here if u need to vent/chat/rant.. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## abbSTAR

He can keep crawling until his knees bleed!

Your so much better than him honey:hugs:


----------



## x__amour

You're so much better than him, Chrissy! :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Chrissy7411 said:


> Well... We did something. Because I thought he would love me more, I thought he would want me back. He kept saying he loved me and he's still saying it but he won't be with me...
> 
> I can't believe I sunk so low... I don't know what's wrong with me. I'm usually a strong person, but I've been so depressed, even before we broke up, and now, I don't know how to feel. I'm so confused. This isn't me.

Aww don't blame yourself love or you will just feel disgusting, which you're NOT! You did it because you loved him and you wanted to feel loved and wanted, i did with FOB from right after Noah was born up until well like a month ago and all it did was fuck with my head even more and made me feel gross. It's not your fault at all and even if i'd not been in the same place I wouldn't judge you for it.

As for the texts wanting you back... :wacko: I'd be very wary about that. Sounds like he's had his fun, ruined his life, and now thinks he'll settle for the easy/safe option and have you back. I think he worded it kinda rude when he was like 'i've been thinking of making you mine again'. Like you're just a possession he can pick up again now that he feels like it. Sorry if im sounding harsh but he makes my blood boil lol and it really does sound as if he's using you, and you dont need that. Just remember what he did, how fast he moved on, how quickly he dropped you without a second thought and the fucking "Ok" text (which do my nut in as well!! FOB is the master of these :coffee:) before you consider anything. I know you're still in love with him and would love to be back with him but i think you did the right thing telling him he has to prove himself, and not just running back to him as soon as he clicked his fingers. Stay strong :) xxxxx


----------



## Chrissy7411

annawrigley said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> Well... We did something. Because I thought he would love me more, I thought he would want me back. He kept saying he loved me and he's still saying it but he won't be with me...
> 
> I can't believe I sunk so low... I don't know what's wrong with me. I'm usually a strong person, but I've been so depressed, even before we broke up, and now, I don't know how to feel. I'm so confused. This isn't me.
> 
> Aww don't blame yourself love or you will just feel disgusting, which you're NOT! You did it because you loved him and you wanted to feel loved and wanted, i did with FOB from right after Noah was born up until well like a month ago and all it did was fuck with my head even more and made me feel gross. It's not your fault at all and even if i'd not been in the same place I wouldn't judge you for it.
> 
> As for the texts wanting you back... :wacko: I'd be very wary about that. Sounds like he's had his fun, ruined his life, and now thinks he'll settle for the easy/safe option and have you back. I think he worded it kinda rude when he was like 'i've been thinking of making you mine again'. Like you're just a possession he can pick up again now that he feels like it. Sorry if im sounding harsh but he makes my blood boil lol and it really does sound as if he's using you, and you dont need that. Just remember what he did, how fast he moved on, how quickly he dropped you without a second thought and the fucking "Ok" text (which do my nut in as well!! FOB is the master of these :coffee:) before you consider anything. I know you're still in love with him and would love to be back with him but i think you did the right thing telling him he has to prove himself, and not just running back to him as soon as he clicked his fingers. Stay strong :) xxxxxClick to expand...


Thank you so much. Part of me wants to take him back but I know that's not the right thing to do. Now he's saying all these things about getting his life together and all I tell him is "I'll believe it when I see it" basically. I try to motivate him and be there for him though but make it clear that I do not forgive me and he deserved everything that happened.

So I guess all I can do now is go with the flow of life. Maybe if I don't rush things we will ge together one day. He's going to be in my life forever, who knows what will happen years from now, but for now I just need to continue to better myself for Jace. I don't think I'll ever let go of hope, I really believe the love FOB and I had was real and it can workout one day.


----------



## annawrigley

Chrissy7411 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> Well... We did something. Because I thought he would love me more, I thought he would want me back. He kept saying he loved me and he's still saying it but he won't be with me...
> 
> I can't believe I sunk so low... I don't know what's wrong with me. I'm usually a strong person, but I've been so depressed, even before we broke up, and now, I don't know how to feel. I'm so confused. This isn't me.
> 
> Aww don't blame yourself love or you will just feel disgusting, which you're NOT! You did it because you loved him and you wanted to feel loved and wanted, i did with FOB from right after Noah was born up until well like a month ago and all it did was fuck with my head even more and made me feel gross. It's not your fault at all and even if i'd not been in the same place I wouldn't judge you for it.
> 
> As for the texts wanting you back... :wacko: I'd be very wary about that. Sounds like he's had his fun, ruined his life, and now thinks he'll settle for the easy/safe option and have you back. I think he worded it kinda rude when he was like 'i've been thinking of making you mine again'. Like you're just a possession he can pick up again now that he feels like it. Sorry if im sounding harsh but he makes my blood boil lol and it really does sound as if he's using you, and you dont need that. Just remember what he did, how fast he moved on, how quickly he dropped you without a second thought and the fucking "Ok" text (which do my nut in as well!! FOB is the master of these :coffee:) before you consider anything. I know you're still in love with him and would love to be back with him but i think you did the right thing telling him he has to prove himself, and not just running back to him as soon as he clicked his fingers. Stay strong :) xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. Part of me wants to take him back but I know that's not the right thing to do. Now he's saying all these things about getting his life together and all I tell him is "I'll believe it when I see it" basically. I try to motivate him and be there for him though but make it clear that I do not forgive me and he deserved everything that happened.
> 
> So I guess all I can do now is go with the flow of life. Maybe if I don't rush things we will ge together one day. He's going to be in my life forever, who knows what will happen years from now, but for now I just need to continue to better myself for Jace. I don't think I'll ever let go of hope, I really believe the love FOB and I had was real and it can workout one day.Click to expand...

Definitely agree with you there :) xx


----------

